# How should I paint my nails for prom?



## xladydragon (Apr 28, 2009)

fingers and toes!
This is my first time getting my nails done.
What color/pattern should i get? No fake nails please.
here's my dress
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Excuse the ugly bows...
Also, any advice on how to salvage my hidious nails?
I'm going to my bf's mom's salon.. and I'm embarrassed to let her see how bad I take care of my nails and hands. I have ridges and chips from trying to grow them long enough to get them painted.


----------



## Tia (Apr 28, 2009)

To salvage your nails, use vitamin E or coconut oil and slather it on before bed. Your nails will look wonderful in 2 or 3 days. Keep taking your vitamins too! (Vitamin B in this case).

For the colour on your nails, I'd go with a light shimmery silver if you want to keep it soft.
French manicure if you want, but I think I'd prefer the silver more. (especially with your necklace)

If you want to go loud, I'd be the type to do hot pink. But that's me. 
Hah! Have fun


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (Apr 28, 2009)

Love the color of the dress. I would do a silver or mauve or even a baby blue. Ooh a silvery-mauve color,lol.And those glitter tips will even be cute.What color are your shoes? I can't tell if they're silver or light blue. I hope you share your pic from prom too. It would be fun too see your look. Have fun!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 28, 2009)

I would say either an ivory gold or silver for your nails, it will look gorgeous with that blue dress.

For your toes, it depends on your shoes, but I think a raspberry pink would be awesome. Do share your pictures after the prom though


----------



## xladydragon (Apr 28, 2009)

I'll def share after pictures!
My shoes are a light silver, not the metallic silver.
It's been horrible trying to find a matching bag -_-


----------



## rachelkr (May 1, 2009)

How pretty.  I would go with a pale pink.


----------

